# How fast do saugeye grow?



## Fishing-Miller23

Today we were talking to this one guy at Atwood, and he said that saugeye grow about 6 inches a year. I was wondering if this is true? If so, there should be some nice saugeye in the years to come, even now. My dad just released an 18 inch saugeye and I was thinking that next year in should be about 24 inches. So if you have any info on this, it would be great! Hopefully we can catch some :B


----------



## Predator225

funny you should bring this up! i was flippin through an old in-fisherman of mine a couple days ago and they had an article on saugeye alot of which was based on info for fishing in ohio. they had pics of o'shaughnessy damn as well as deer creek. they stated that in riverine reservoirs (those that move alot of water through them) saugeye grow faster as opposed to those that have more "still" water. the chart they had showed saugeye in o'shaughnessy grew to 19" in just 3 years while it took 5 or 6 years to grow that big in a lake that was like an upground impoundment. but their growth rate does slow as they age, just look at the girth some of the big fish have! so, at atwood, i guess that could be accurate. hope it helps! nice goin' on releasin' that beauty too.

JB


----------



## Corey

They can average 6"/ year for the first 3 years and then slow down. Saugeye actually maintain a slightly better growth rate than Walleye after the first 3 years, but not much better.


----------



## PHATE

bumped up for mike


----------



## crawdiddy

I put one in a pond last spring at about 8". Caught it this spring and it was about 13". They grow like weeds, especially when they are younger.


----------

